# If Uber added a Tip Option for a 5% fee Would you do it?



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Put legality aside for a moment. If Uber said they would add a tip option to the app but any money they collected on our behalf (actual tip amount) would be subject to a 5% "fee" would you agree to it?

So if the Rider added a $5 tip to the trip, us drivers would pay a $.25 fee to Uber for the collection. 

This is completely hypothetical so again forget whether it would be legal or not.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Put legality aside for a moment. If Uber said they would add a tip option to the app but any money they collected on our behalf would be subject to a 5% "fee" would you agree to it?
> This is completely hypothetical so again forget whether it would be legal or not.


I don't understand the point of the question - there is no 'legality aside'... it's illegal. Since it's illegal, it wouldn't matter if I agree to it or not, because you cannot 'agree' to an illegal activity in a contract - the clause becomes null and void.

So, what is it you're really asking? Would I agree to 'share' 5% of my tips with, say, Uber CSRs or Uber's other independent contractors? Possibly.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

In rare case I get a cheapskate :

Total ride 90.00
Customer hands me 100.00
Ask for 5.00 back
I give them a 20.00 and say I only have 20 keep the change
After the most akwad silence they say keep the hundred

Prime clients tip 20% plus

I know your answer , you drive X
Start educating your riders

5% is a low bar.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't understand the point of the question - there is no 'legality aside'... it's illegal. Since it's illegal, it wouldn't matter if I agree to it or not, because you cannot 'agree' to an illegal activity in a contract - the clause becomes null and void.
> 
> So, what is it you're really asking? Would I agree to 'share' 5% of my tips with, say, Uber CSRs or Uber's other independent contractors? Possibly.


But just for shits and giggles: When you tip at a restaurant on your credit or debit card the business pays a fee to Visa, Mastercard, Amex, etc on the full amount. Of course they do not pass the fee down to the employees because they cannot deduct from their tip, however we are not employees. So what if they added the feature and called it a processing "fee" Uber has gotten away with a lot less. LOL


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> But just for shits and giggles: When you tip at a restaurant on your credit or debit card the business pays a fee to Visa, Mastercard, Amex, etc on the full amount. Of course they do not pass the fee down to the employees because they cannot deduct from their tip, however we are not employees. So what if they added the feature and called it a processing "fee" Uber has gotten away with a lot less. LOL


okay - I see where you're going with this...
You're asking:
Would you pay a 'fee' 
(say, 5%, or maybe $1 per 'tip', regardless of the amount) 
for access to a feature in the Uber App
that would allow paxs to add a gratuity to a trip
(and permit Uber to collect and pay that gratuity to you) ?​


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> okay - I see where you're going with this...
> You're asking:
> Would you pay (say, 5%) for access to a feature in the Uber App
> that would allow paxs to add a gratuity to a trip
> (and permit Uber to collect and pay that gratuity to you) ?​


Maybe if it 20-30% plus 1 dollar convenience fee?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> okay - I see where you're going with this...
> You're asking:
> Would you pay (say, 5%) for access to a feature in the Uber App
> that would allow paxs to add a gratuity to a trip
> (and permit Uber to collect and pay that gratuity to you) ?​


Yes, we would pay % for Uber collecting the money for us. That way there is something in it for them and they can stop dicking us around. I have thought about it a lot and I really feel they do not do it because they cannot make money off of it. I would give them a little taste if it meant a tip. My riders love to tip, just don't always have cash. With Lyft I always earn my 20% back and then some.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

@UberLou 
Are you asking if we are ok with a tip option and UBER gets to keep 5% of the tip. if that's your question, then yes, because it's better than nothing.

If you're asking if UBER implements a 5% automatic tip, then also, that's a yes because, again, its better than nothing.

Your question is not clear...try to re-word it.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> @UberLou
> Are you asking if we are ok with a tip option and UBER gets to keep 5% of the tip. if that's your question, then yes, because it's better than nothing.
> 
> If you're asking if UBER implements a 5% automatic tip, then also, that's a yes because, again, its better than nothing.
> ...


Sorry for the confusion in my comments. I was saying if we get a tip from the rider in any amount that Uber would charge us a 5% surcharge to collect if for us. So they get a taste.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes, definitely.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I really feel they do not do it because they cannot make money off of it.


That's what I thought at first, too. But then I started reading about Kalanick and listening to interviews of him. He does not belive in tipping - he thinks' tipping is "unfair". (but apparently belives that making drivers complete trips on which they lose monry - no less, cannot make a profit - is perfectly ok).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Sorry for the confusion in my comments. I was saying if we get a tip from the rider in any amount that Uber would charge us a 5% surcharge to collect if for us. So they get a taste.


I suspect that it would need to be a 'flat fee' - as 20yearsdriving suggested - that is the only way to make it legal - 
of course, *Uber could instead charge the RIDER that fee instead of the driver*!.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberLou said:


> But just for shits and giggles: When you tip at a restaurant on your credit or debit card the business pays a fee to Visa, Mastercard, Amex, etc on the full amount. Of course they do not pass the fee down to the employees because they cannot deduct from their tip, however we are not employees. So what if they added the feature and called it a processing "fee" Uber has gotten away with a lot less. LOL


Correct!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*Would you like to add*
*a tip for your driver?**
[ ]$2 [ ]$5 [ ]$10 [ ]$20 [ other amt ]
* A service fee of 50 cents will be applied when you add a tip through the app
[SUBMIT]​


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *Would you like to add*
> *a tip for your driver?**
> [ ]$2 [ ]$5 [ ]$10 [ ]$20 [ other amt ]
> * A service fee of 50 cents will be applied when you add a tip through the app
> [SUBMIT]​


I like the idea but the fine print will turn off 90% of the already cheap PAX...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> I like the idea but the fine print will turn off 90% of the already cheap PAX...


I wonder: 
if they're that cheap, they wouldn't tip anyway - 
if they want to tip through the app, then $.50/$1 isn't going to bother them.


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-and-something-to-ponder.41771/


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Only an Uber employee would come up with this question.

20% mandatory tip and no collection fee. 
If Uber needs money, raise the fares and don't spend $millions on your employees vacation in Vegas.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Only an Uber employee would come up with this question.
> 
> 20% mandatory tip and no collection fee.
> If Uber needs money, raise the fares and don't spend $millions on your employees vacation in Vegas.


There is always one turd in the punch bowl. Why can't you just have a little fun with the question, why always so negative? Come on bro!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> There is always one turd in the punch bowl. Why can't you just have a little fun with the question, why always so negative? Come on bro!


So I'm a bro turd? I'll add that to my resume.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I would not agree to uber keeping even a nickel of my tips let alone 5%. 
Like everything else uber touches, 5% would become 10%. 10% would become 20%.

I would rather keep 100% of cash tips that neither uber nor the just-as-corrupt United States government needs to know about.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

UberLou said:


> But just for shits and giggles: When you tip at a restaurant on your credit or debit card the business pays a fee to Visa, Mastercard, Amex, etc on the full amount. Of course they do not pass the fee down to the employees because they cannot deduct from their tip, however we are not employees. So what if they added the feature and called it a processing "fee" Uber has gotten away with a lot less. LOL


No, they don't pass the fee down. Neither do they EVER show the employees the charge receipts. That way, they can pocket 30% or more of the tips.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Ah, go ahead and give Uber more ideas to screw the drivers.


----------



## PIPPYK (Aug 29, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Put legality aside for a moment. If Uber said they would add a tip option to the app but any money they collected on our behalf (actual tip amount) would be subject to a 5% "fee" would you agree to it?
> 
> So if the Rider added a $5 tip to the trip, us drivers would pay a $.25 fee to Uber for the collection.
> 
> This is completely hypothetical so again forget whether it would be legal or not.


This option would keep a huge percentage of Uber drivers to no longer drive for LYFT. Uber would be able to keep many more rides that would have been lost to LYFT because of the tip option. UBER- WAKE UP...this is a win win for you.


UberLou said:


> Put legality aside for a moment. If Uber said they would add a tip option to the app but any money they collected on our behalf (actual tip amount) would be subject to a 5% "fee" would you agree to it?
> 
> So if the Rider added a $5 tip to the trip, us drivers would pay a $.25 fee to Uber for the collection.
> 
> This is completely hypothetical so again forget whether it would be legal or not.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

10 say yes
13 say no

I happen to believe that a few are lying.
So, driver want's to tip. You will not exept this money because there will be a 5% fee(transaction fee or whatever)?
Hmm... so 100% of nothing, is better than 95% of the EXTRA, FREE money considered a tip???
I'm not buying that one
I'm taking the 95% of the tip


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

"What If?". I hate What if questions. 
When I was teaching I would routinely reply "No what if questions. We deal in facts".


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I would not agree to uber keeping even a nickel of my tips let alone 5%.
> Like everything else uber touches, 5% would become 10%. 10% would become 20%.
> 
> I would rather keep 100% of cash tips that neither uber nor the just-as-corrupt United States government needs to know about.


This is Uber Logic: They will not be taking money from you tip, they would be charging you for the privilege of allowing you to accept tips. That is completely different, right?..................

I can see Uber doing something ridiculous like this, which is why I made this post.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber already takes a tip on every single ride - it's called "Trust and Safety Tip". I wouldn't mind splitting that with them, call it whatever they want to call it. Here's your "reward for not having a felony rap".

As for providing Uber with 5% of my tips - of course if that were the only way to get a tip option in the app I would agree to it. The word you may be looking for is "Begrudgingly", or "Resentfully", or "here you go you rotten bastages, here's some more of my blood and sweat you slimy pieces of sh*t"


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Uber already takes a tip on every single ride - it's called "Trust and Safety Tip". I wouldn't mind splitting that with them, call it whatever they want to call it. Here's your "reward for not having a felony rap".
> 
> As for providing Uber with 5% of my tips - of course if that were the only way to get a tip option in the app I would agree to it. The word you may be looking for is "Begrudgingly", or "Resentfully", or "here you go you rotten bastages, here's some more of my blood and sweat you slimy pieces of sh*t"


Funny you bring that up, I just posted about that fee this morning.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-i-am-transitioning-to-lyft.42046/


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

Michael Cleveland why is a tip app illegal ??You don't know what your talking about


----------

